# Our Eowyn Kidded!!! (Pics added)



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Our Eowyn has reached day 145 today. So you know what that means… babies coming very soon. :leap: 

These babies will be a bit special to us as they are our first babies from Cornerstone Farm Calah. Our old man Calah passed away on January 2nd. It was a very sad day as he was the first adult goat we have ever lost. We only had Calah for 6 months but during his short stay here he did service 2 does for us. So I am thankful we will have some of his kids to carry on his legacy. I am anxious to see what he left behind for us through these babies from Eowyn. I will more than likely retain one from her or Rosilind and name the baby “Calah’s Last Dance” in honor of Calah.

His babies will be here very soon now! I will be sure to keep you all posted. I have her in the kidding pen tonight as she is beginning to have some discharge and is VERY vocal this evening.

I will get a picture of her on my next "baby watch" visit to the barn...


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 145!!!*

Yeah!!! Babies soon!!! :leap:

I am very sorry about Calah :hug: The name you have picked for one of his kids is very sweet and thoughtful! I love it! I can't wait to see what babies you have out of him! Definitely keep us posted :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 145!!!*

Tina, I can't wait to see these babies...Eowyn is one of my favorites of your girls, so sorry about Calah :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 145!!!*

Heres hoping for an uneventful kidding! (and that she gets on with it *tapping foot*) 

So Sorry you lost your boy, but at least you have the chance for his offspring! :hug:


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 145!!!*

How exciting! I hope everything goes smoothly and the babies are healthy.

I'm sorry to hear about Calah :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Thanks everyone... and Calah will be deeply missed. 

It is after midnight so we just hit day 147 and still no babies. By the way she is progressing though I am thinking within the next 24 hours. Or at least that is my guess... :roll: 
I forgot to post that picture so adding one now. I am very anxious to see Calah's babies. I am thinking twins maybe even just a singleton as she isn't near as big as in the past with multiples. I will update as we get closer! :thumbup:









(This picture was taken on day 146, you can see where she has been biting at her sides)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Bless both yours and her heart. Hopefully she will have them soon for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

she looks deep enough for twins. So I say twins

Love your does name!

I think that is quite a fitting name you have picked out for the retained doeling.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Wow, look how low that belly is.
Im hoping for :boy: :girl: for you and SOON :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

I will keep my fingers crossed for babies today!! :leap: She is just beautiful! I really can't wait to see what she has!!! Calah was a Sundgau (or full blanket Buckskin) wasn't he?? Or am I thinking of a different goat :scratch:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Any babies yet???? Can't wait til she has them! Make sure to take lots of pics for us!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

I'd say she is deep enough to have twins in there, and I do hope you get that doeling from her ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

She looks deep so I'd say twins or possibly triplets. Faith from the top, front or back doesn't look big. Last year she was the same and had quads. She's deep though as always.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Babies? ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Did she kid yet Tina??? Hoping for a very text book healthy kidding!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 148!!!*

NO... :hair: She is on day 148 and although she seems so ready, we still have no babies. :shrug: I didn't get much sleep last night because I thought for sure she was going to kid. :coffee2:

Everyone of my does have kidding on an average of day 148 this season. Yet last season they went early and the average was day 145. 
Shouldn't be much longer, she is VERY vocal, chewing at her sides alot, and very slow getting up and down today. When she squats to pee, she stays in that position for a long time before standing upright. So we are close. :shades:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

:leap: :leap: I will keep my fingers crossed for an easy delivery! Can't wait to see those kids!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

oo sounds very promising for today


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

I don't think I can stand it if she waits til 150! If those kids aren't on the ground soon I'll be sending her some of those "invisible" hugs to squeeze them out!

Hope all is going well and she's progressing and I really hope she has :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

ok - how are we progressing??


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Psst..

Maybe you should go out and check on them now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Looks like she's got some more udder to go in that picture. She may wait till closer to 150. Good luck!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

How's it going Tina?? :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Any News???


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn is on day 147!!!*

Eowyn kidded this afternoon with a very easy "text book" kidding... :stars: 
We got twin does! :girl: :girl: 
Both momma and daughters are doing great. I will post pictures soon!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn Kidded!!!*

:stars: :girl: :girl: Congrats!!! :girl: :girl: :stars:

I can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Our Eowyn Kidded!!!*

yea! :leap: :stars: :applaud:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn Kidded!!!*

Congrats. That is great.

Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn Kidded!!!*

Congrats...and wow, :girl: :girl: ....can't wait to see them :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn Kidded!!!*

sweetness twice over!!! :leap:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Our Eowyn Kidded!!!*

Thanks everyone! I am thrilled to have twin does. Here are pictures as promised... still a bit wet.
I will get nice dry fluffy pictures later...

First doe born









Second doe born


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that second one is so cute - she reminds me of my dear Sailor's Moon

Congrats on the girls


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats! That is great news! :balloons: :dance: 

Now does this mean you are keeping them both? :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

YEAH!!!! :leap: I am so happy that you got your Doeling (X2!!!)!!!! :leap: Did either one of them get their Daddy's blue-eyes? They are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my what cuties!!! Congratulations and finally! Twin doelings!!!!! Give her a big hug for doing it right! :leap: :clap: :stars:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

So cute!!

Congratulations Eowyn and Tina!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Twin doelings, they're adorable!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!! They are gorgeous! The first one looks alot like mommy...the second is a flashy lil' gal...I love her pattern! :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are beautiful! Congrats on the :girl: :girl: :leap:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful!!Wow what color!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful  I love them!!!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

:stars: 
Congrats on the doelings! :girl: :girl: 

They are such beautiful little ones.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I wish I could see them. I'm back to my desktop and the blocker on it doesn't let me see any pix from goatspot. :sigh: but congrats! :stars: :hi5:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

It is great to finally get some does around here. I sure do hope the trend continues. Although my next set of girls are not due until March now.

Thank you everyone, we are loving them. 



> Did either one of them get their Daddy's blue-eyes?


We are not positive yet??? I am almost certain that one is brown eyed but the other girl does have alot of blue but I can see a small ring of gold as well, so I can't be sure, I will need to see if it changes over the next several days. :shrug:

Now does this mean you are keeping them both? 
One doe is reserved so I will keep whichever one is not chosen. They are both extremely correct and equally beautiful so it doesn't matter to me which one I keep. But I will be retaining one. :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am SO glad you got what you were wanting Tina! :hug: They are both little dolls!! :greengrin: 

Now... go and give Shamrock a pep-talk for me. Whatever you said to Eowyn, just say the same thing to Shamrock and add in what I am looking for :thumb: :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:ROFL: Okay Brandi, I put your request in with Shamrock... she gave me the hoofs up :thumbup: So I guess that is a good sign. :shrug: :ROFL:

It seems I will be keeping the black & white doe, as the buyer choose the buckskin doe. 
Gosh it is so nice to have 2 does so everyone is happy... including myself. :wink:

Here are pictures from today...

Laurel Haven Eden









Laurel Haven Ever After 
or "Eve" as we will call her.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

How sweet! I love those names too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations, they are just beautiful!!!! What a wonderful feeling, having more than one in a kidding. I hope I don't get a buck year this year. I'm so afraid I will.  Good luck on more does! Maybe we'll both have some does in March!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Laurel_Haven said:


> :ROFL: Okay Brandi, I put your request in with Shamrock... she gave me the hoofs up :thumbup: So I guess that is a good sign. :shrug: :ROFL:


Thank you :hi5: I hope she is a goat of her word :greengrin:

They are both so adorable!! And I am glad it worked out well for you and the buyer! :wink:


----------

